# F*****g hairdressers in Audi TT's.



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Eh.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

and cocks in their BMWs!

and the shitty Volvo drivers!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

They have as much right as you to own and drive one.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Prius drivers.

The end !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> F*****g hairdressers in Audi TT's


I hope kingcuTTer doesn't see this :roll:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's


I've never tried it, can't imagine their would be much room to maneuver


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's


i fuckin love them!!!!....with their sexy fake tans and boobs!...with their high heels....i'd spunk inside them anyday!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting one of those minis, I have well and truly been put off getting one now, unless I brake out the fake boobs, high heels and lipstick, ................ just at the weekend , if you know what I mean. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

zltm089 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's
> ...


lol


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

While since I've been on this forum. I guess TT's are getting more affordable?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

benb89 said:


> While since I've been on this forum. I guess TT's are getting more affordable?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Too true. They used to be £32k when I bought mine


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> benb89 said:
> 
> 
> > While since I've been on this forum. I guess TT's are getting more affordable?
> ...


 32k?! You got ripped off mate, got mine for 4k! #chiefhaggler


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TomBorehamUK said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > benb89 said:
> ...


Not a brand new TT in 2000 you didn't


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking sluts in their Mini Cooper's
> ...


Here he goes again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Prius drivers.
> 
> The end !


Especially the ones doing 90+ on the motorway burning fuel and not paying road tax when I am driving a diesel doing 50 mpg at that speed and paying road tax!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

was there a point to this thread? apart from Kevin getting all hot and flustered about catching the clap.....

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> was there a point to this thread? apart from Kevin getting all hot and flustered about catching the clap.....
> 
> J
> xx


summertime is coming! the hot weather increases my sex drive!!! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

direct it at your misses then.....lol

J
xx


----------

